
The Secrets of Silent-Film Footage Found Buried in the Earth - benbreen
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/richard-brody/the-secrets-of-silent-film-footage-found-buried-in-the-earth
======
userbinator
Aside from the historical aspect, it's good that these were discovered and
removed, because nitrate film doesn't need an external oxygen source to burn
and its decomposition is exothermic.

